# Mikrofon nimmt PC-Sounds auf...



## Quickly2810 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem und zwar mit meinem Headset bzw der Aufnahme.
Das Mikrofon ist angeschlossen und wird auch erkannt. Wenn ich hineinrede kommt bei meinem Gegenüber auch was an, lasse ich jedoch am PC Musik laufen oder zocke ein Game, wird eine Art Rauschen/Knacksen aufgenommen und wiedergegeben, sprich ich kann wenn ich mich über Headset mit jemand unterhalte (Skype...) keine Musik hören und Game zocken, da der andere dann nur noch Rauschen und Knacksen hört, mich aber nicht mehr versteht.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?!
Headset ist ein schon etwas älteres Speedlink, genaue Bezeichnung weis ich nicht, es liegt jedoch wohl nicht am Headset das es an anderen PCs problemlos funktioniert. Tippe eher auf irgendwelche Einstellungsfehler. Habe aber meiner Meinung nach alles korrekt eingestellt und ein schon so einiges herumprobiert, jedoch erfolglos.
Soundkarte ist eine Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer, habe auch den neuesten Treiber dazu installiert.

MfG
Quickly


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2011)

ALso, wichtig wäre vor allem, dass Du im Reglermenü der Soundkarte speziell bei "Aufnahme" NUR das Mic aktiv hast und sonst nix. Vlt. poste man nen Screenshot, wie Du das da eingestellt hast.


Boxen hast Du aber nicht auch noch an gleichzeitig, oder?


----------



## Quickly2810 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hab nur das Mikro aktiviert und egal ob die Boxen an oder aus sieht besteht das Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2011)

Kannst Du auch das Manü der Treiber mal zeigen, also wenn Du rechts unten die Regler aufrufst, zB wie hier ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Quickly2810 (11. Januar 2011)

Ja, bitteschön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Januar 2011)

Bestimmt das Speedlink Medusa 5.1 

Ich würde eher auf nen Einstellungsfehler in dem VoIP Programm tippen.
Mit was labert ihr? TS, Skype, MSN?


----------



## Quickly2810 (11. Januar 2011)

Nein soweit ich weis ist es kein 5.1 ^^

Benutze eignetlich Skype, funktioniert aber bei ICQ und Teamspeak genauso nicht ^^


----------



## Quickly2810 (12. Januar 2011)

Warte immernoch auf Hilfe...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

Teste doch mal ohne die Xfi, sondern mit onboardsound.


----------



## Quickly2810 (12. Januar 2011)

Jap das kann ich mal testen, aber auch wenn das funktioniert wärs mir auf Dauer schon lieber wenn das Ganze über XFI funktionieren würde....


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

das ist klar, aber so könnte man dann beweisen, dass es was softwaremäßiges bei der Creative Schuld sein muss.


----------



## Quickly2810 (12. Januar 2011)

Also über den Onboard-Sound funktioniert es.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

O.k., dann würd ich mal wirklich ALLE Menüs der Creative-Treiber durchgehen, ob da beim Mic was falsch ist oder eine weitere Quelle zur Aufnahme aktiv ist. Bieten die Treiber vlt. auch einen MIc-Test an? 

Ansonsten Treiber mal deinstallieren, PC neustarten, neueste Treiber nochmal drauf.


----------



## Quickly2810 (12. Januar 2011)

Also Regler.. bin ich alle durchgegangen und Treiber hab ich auch schon mal neu installiert...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

Ging es denn vorher an dem gleichen PC? Geht ein anderes Headset? 

Nachher hast Du vlt. nur den falschen Anschluss für das Mic


----------



## Quickly2810 (13. Januar 2011)

Ob schon vorher ging kann ich schlecht sagen ich habe seit längerer Zeit kein Mikrofon mehr benutzt und erst jetzt seit kurzem wieder. Soviel ich aber weis ging es ursprünglich schon.

Falscher Anschluss kann auch nicht sein, hab 4 Stück, davon sind 3 meinen Lautsprechern belegt und der eine übrige ist für Mikrofon.


----------

